

Iota – Never Lose Sight of What's Important - dskhatri
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1226890823/iota-never-lose-sight-of-whats-important

======
chatmasta
Really cool idea and nice to see a hardware crowdfunding campaign where the
hard problems have already been solved (ostensibly).

I love the idea of growing the network with base stations, but it raises a few
key security concerns. Presumably customers would use these devices to track
high value items. Is location data encrypted? How easily can an attacker
listen to all the traffic on their bass station, identifying the location of
all items connecting to it?

(P.s. hi Clancey, it's Miles -- send me a fb message!)

